# Odin's Web Page



## Avignon (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi All -

As we posted in August, we welcomed a Silver Standard pup from Bibelot, named Odin.

He's almost 6 months old now & has his own web page.

There's pics, a slide show & a short movie.
The page will be updated regularly, especially once he does his first trip to Europe this summer!

Here's the link: Odin's Web Page

Frank, Taylor & Odin


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So wonderful to see you enjoying another beloved poodle! I loved seeing Odin's slideshow, it's easy to see why you adore him so. Safe and happy travels!:airplane:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He certainly is adorable! Thank you for sharing his web page with us.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so impressed that you are taking Odin to Europe and that you had so many journeys with Thor. It is also inspiring. You wrote that restaurants were happy to have Thor. Do you mean only outside or inside too? I would love to take my dog on every vacation.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Avignon (Aug 8, 2011)

coconutgeordie said:


> I'm so impressed that you are taking Odin to Europe and that you had so many journeys with Thor. It is also inspiring. You wrote that restaurants were happy to have Thor. Do you mean only outside or inside too? I would love to take my dog on every vacation.
> Thanks for the inspiration.


Inside too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is just adorable! Susan Fraser was a dear friend of my Mom's for nearly 50 years. They were friends, co-owners and co-breeders. Who are Odin's parents? Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith (Thinker) was my Mom's glorious silver heart dog and is in a lot of Bibelot's pedigrees. I'd be interested in knowing if he is behind your boy.


----------



## Avignon (Aug 8, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He is just adorable! Susan Fraser was a dear friend of my Mom's for nearly 50 years. They were friends, co-owners and co-breeders. Who are Odin's parents? Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith (Thinker) was my Mom's glorious silver heart dog and is in a lot of Bibelot's pedigrees. I'd be interested in knowing if he is behind your boy.


Odin's mother "Bibelot Josol Grey Sky at Tolka" is the granddaughter of Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thinker lived with me for three and a half years after my Mom died. He was one in a million, and if your Odin is anything like him, you have a gift!


----------



## Avignon (Aug 8, 2011)

*Odin Flies to Portugal*

We have just completed a trip through Portugal & Andalucia - the first trip for Odin, who turned 18 months during the trip.

There's a slide show & pics on his page:

ODIN

If you're interested in the trip account, go here:
2012 Xmas Page 1

Frank,Taylor & Odin in Toronto


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a joy to see your lovely silver boy living large! He's sure has grown up, and he clearly is a world-class traveller.:smile: I much enjoyed watching the videos and seeing the photos, gives me wanderlust. I see you're giving Odin a beautiful life, as you did Thor. Thanks for sharing some of the pleasure.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a wonderful life you are giving Odin! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is gorgeous - he is clearing so beautifully!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Wonderful pictures and stories of your trips and your poodles and flying instructions! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Avignon (Aug 8, 2011)

Odin did his 2nd trip to Europe this Summer .
Pics are at the "Odin" link in the first post and at the 2013 trip page under "Europe" - which is mostly pictures of Odin in Italy and France.

http://travel.jeffersoncampervan.com/2013 Summer.html

Frank in Toronto


----------

